

Micro-communities in Elementary School Classrooms - aridiculous
http://newhartfordschools.org/education/components/scrapbook/default.php?sectiondetailid=126450&PHPSESSID=c545f5c42e537d3435a23d818236b29f

======
aridiculous
This article recalls PG's essay about how schools are detached daycare
facilities from the real world. Although this system for the classroom could
stunt intellectual curiosity and breadth, it could also empower kids early on
to get really good at what they like and what the market wants. The math whiz
wouldn't have to take equal parts of every subject, which ultimately get
forgotten about if they are of no interest whatsoever.

